# Any recent stays at Banff gate Mountain Resort (within the past 2 years)?



## travel maniac (Jul 1, 2021)

Never been to the resort and looking at booking for 2022. Just to confirm, this is in Deadman's Flat. 

Looking at the review here on TUG, the latest was in June 2018. So wondering if anyone has had a more "recent" experience staying as a TS owner in a "standard" chalet within the last 2 years? The reviews on TripAdvisor are mixed to say the least and many positive reviews are for the "deluxe" chalets which are not given to timeshare exchangers.

We love going to Canmore/Banff mainly for the scenery and wildlife. We are fine with simple accommodations as long as they are clean. Some of the older reviews on TUG as well as TA post a grim picture of the resort. The latest review on TA talks about a unit along the septic tank field with an unbearable smell. So I'm trying to get an idea of really how good or bad is the resort? Should we take a chance?


----------



## djyamyam (Jul 10, 2021)

I missed this post.  We've been to Banff Gate 3 times in the last year.  It's DW's new favourite timeshare in the Banff/Canmore area as we're locals.  We liked it during Covid because they are all totally detached units and not connected to anyone else.  They have the big decks and lots of windows.  We were concerned about staying in the summer months because it could get really hot with all the windows but if you get a unit near the trees or shaded, then it wasn't too bad.  

It's definitely not fancy and some of the furniture is quite dated.  The bathroom configurations all differ a bit depending on the unit.  There's creaking in the loft bedroom for the person sleeping on the main floor bedroom so if you're a light sleeper that could be a bit of an issue.  It's definitely quieter because you are out of town but still really only 5-10 mins from Canmore and then another 15-20 mins from Banff townsite.

Most of the people going to Banff are there to enjoy the mountains, scenery, etc and you get that with the views at Banff Gate.  Generally, it was clean and in good repair, just dated.  We loved it in the winter with the fireplace and big entrance area.  It's usually quiet during the week and then gets busy on the weekend with people staying.

On a side note, there was an offer by a land developer at the start of the year to buy out the property but the owners voted to turn down the offer.


----------



## djyamyam (Jul 10, 2021)

I've got some pics from a Dec 2020 stay but they are too large to upload


----------

